# Looking for small nylon gears and wiring diagram on maximat 7



## Sussexjon (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello, wondering if anyone has an idea where to get the small nylon gear for the feed and a wiring schematic for the maximat 7.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 23, 2018)

Can't help with the wiring diagram but for the gear if you have the old one you might try Al Meekins at www.gearsmade.com
or you might be able to find an off the shelf gear from SDP/SI or Martin
Emco-Maier parts are sometimes available on Ebay
mark


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 23, 2018)

I did find this on Ebay- two pages from a manual that was for sale- if you enlarge it perhaps it would be clear enough?


----------



## CES1979 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sussexjon -- did you ever have any luck sourcing those nylon gears? I'm in need of some for my own Maximat 7.


----------



## brino (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello @CES1979,

First, welcome to the group!

What's the state of your Maximat 7? Is this a total rebuild/re-furb, or just a small repair?
We love to see photos here, if you can post some.

About the gear; Do you know the exact specs?
If so, you may be able to 3D-print it at your local library, maker-space, etc.

You would need to know the diameteral pitch (or module if metric), tooth count, thickness, and centre hole dimensions.
Fusion 360 (free for home use)  has a built-in "wizard" to generate the STL files that the 3D-printer slicer needs.
I wrote a little about it here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/has-any-body-tried-these-threading-gears.75340/post-642147

If you can provide all that, I could even 3D print the gear for you.
The only thing I ask from you is an honest public review (posted here) of how the part holds-up in use.
It's all about learning.
(it's the same deal I made here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ing-dial-for-a-southbend-9c.67878/post-567975)

I have some of this filament in stock:
https://www.lulzbot.com/store/filament/bridge-nylon
........and it sounds like it would do the job.

Let me know, you can Private Message me (hover over my profile picture and hit "Start Conversation") or reply here....but you can't be in too big of rush....so many projects!

-brino


----------



## CES1979 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi Brino --- Thanks for the warm welcome, and the incredibly generous offer. I'll be PM-ing soon as I get the measurements necessary for the little gear.

In the meantime I've attached some photos of the Maximat 7. It's definitely more on the "clean up and tweak" range than a full-on restoration. I got in locally off Craigslist for $300. It needs a chuck and tool holder, but beyond that is pretty much ready to cut.

That said, issues I've noticed off-hand include: 
1. The broken nylon tumbler gears 

2. Previous owner/s appear to have removed the coarse/fine gearing assembly mechanism and swapped in regular gears, which necessitated some re-arranging of the downstream gearing as well (spacers moved to other sides, etc.). I seem to have all the gears necessary for the assembly (in one of the photos attached), but the assembly pieces are nowhere to be found. I'm guessing I can just switch these gears out manually when looking to switch, but will try and track down the assembly in the meantime. 

3. It's possible the hub(?) into the geared headstock that the belt feeds is aftermarket, and may be a larger diameter than OEM part, which would (I assume) throw off the RPM measurements overall. Not sure how I'll solve this just yet. 

So yeah, some work to do, and a ton of grime to clear away. But for $300 I couldn't pass up such a beautifully made machine. It's my first metal lathe (mostly a woodworker here), and once it's up and running I expect it'll serve me really well.


----------



## pgwisn (Jan 19, 2020)

Brino and CES1979,
I have recently obtained a Maximat7.
It is fairly complete, but suffers from cracked tumbler gears like yours CES1979.
Were you able to find or 3D print gears?
I have access to a 3D printer if I can come up with an STL file.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

possibly, not certain though.








						Maximat EMCO 7 gear by grobb
					

This is a 0.1a version of the replacement gear for a Maximat/EMCO 7" lathe.  The photo shows the original gear and the printed gear in temporary place.  The gear needed to be trimmed and opened up to allow the 3 "dot" bearing holder to fully seat.  The bearing was pressed in via vice and seated...




					www.thingiverse.com


----------



## brino (Jan 19, 2020)

pgwisn said:


> I have access to a 3D printer if I can come up with an STL file.



The (free for home use) Fusion-360 has a built in spur gear generator.
You need to know the full gear specifications.
If you want I could generate the stl file for you.

-brino


----------



## CES1979 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi pgwisn - I haven't yet created any STL file or taken Brino up on his extremely generous offer (been sidetracked with too many other projects).

middle.road's find looks very promising!


----------



## pgwisn (Jan 22, 2020)

I sent the STL file that middle.road found to a friend and he 3D printed one. He said it took about 45 minutes.

I still need to catch up with him to get it, and clean it up, and mount it on the three dot post/bearing to see how it goes.

He works at a commercial, custom stair manufacturer near here. Both of our schedules are crazy busy, but as soon as I can get to it I'll update you on the results.


----------



## CES1979 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks great -- do you know what kind of filament he used?


----------



## shootin-blanks (May 1, 2022)

Just picked up a Maximat 7 .. headstock gear box was dry (UGGG).. cleaned out the grime and running a quick rinse of oil.. plan to change it again after a little motor time.. WHo thought to put the drain plug BEHIND the chuck...  fortunately the chuck came right off.
The tool post/top slide is broke.. someone attempted a repair, if you can call it that.. So I'm looking for a replacement or alternative.
This is my first lathe.. The two small gears on my lathe are metal, perhaps someone had them made?
Would like to source an extra belt and the three nylon power feed gears.. Anybody?


----------

